# Madmonhan's fish drawing:)



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Couldn't figure out how to post it on your profile, so here he is :


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so awesome!! Thank you so much! :-D :-D


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

your welcome Lol I redid like five times before I even colored it


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I really love it. It's such a great drawing, especially compared to mine! XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great! ^_^


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks Mad, I saw your drawings, they're awesome!


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, this is very good. :shock:


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MrBubbles (Jan 27, 2013)

this drawing compered to mine is awesome because ive never drawn a beta


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

They're actually pretty easy, you should try one


----------

